# crank cse vent question



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

if i tape the inspection plate on the heads and do the crank case vent mod can i plug the original vent off going to the air box


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You can but...the reality is, if you install a vent on an inspection cover or use one of VFJs end caps and "T" that into the original vent line to the airbox, crankcase pressure can not build up to push oil up the original tube nor the pull from the airbox will be enough to bring oil to the airbox ever again...unless there are broken rings or cracked piston. With it this way there is no need for a catchcan mod unless the engine has a great amount of blowby.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

I tapped both intake value covers .rear used for additional vent front used as drain back from catch can the rear is t into OEM ccv line


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

what about on wheelies wouldnt you want to plug the oem ccv off


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Have had no problems since installing catch can mod the value cover is t into the oem line which is plumbed into center of c/c the upper fitting goes to air box lower c/c port returns to front vale cover as a oil return


----------

